# Dish America HD package



## ztekdesign (Nov 8, 2010)

Does anyone have the Dish America package? I was thinking of switching and have been told two different things. I wanted to know if locals are included? I also have a vip222k and I have ordered the OTA module. If I switch to Dish America and they don't have Locals would I still be able to view them through the OTA mod?


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, if available in your market and yes.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

But the program guide would only show "digital service".

Anyone confirm


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

My understanding is that as of about five months ago, Dish now has locals in all markets, and all packages now include them. The ability to order packages without locals, for a $5 monthly savings, is no longer an option. Only customers who ordered their packages without locals before this requirement was implemented, or whose locals were not offered at the time they signed up, can continue to subscribe to those packages minus the locals.


----------



## ztekdesign (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Going to discuss with the family if we can survive on just the Dish America package and locals. I have one that is against it because of losing the Disney channel. He is hard to bargain with because he is 2.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Glen_D said:


> My understanding is that as of about five months ago, Dish now has locals in all markets, and all packages now include them. The ability to order packages without locals, for a $5 monthly savings, is no longer an option. Only customers who ordered their packages without locals before this requirement was implemented, or whose locals were not offered at the time they signed up, can continue to subscribe to those packages minus the locals.


If you haven't dropped locals yet, but got in while locals were an option, can they still be dropped? I just put up an antenna, and realized, I don't need them.

Michael


----------



## Glen_D (Oct 21, 2006)

Michael1 said:


> If you haven't dropped locals yet, but got in while locals were an option, can they still be dropped? I just put up an antenna, and realized, I don't need them.
> 
> Michael


My understanding is no.

The customers who didn't have locals in their market at the time they subscribed, or who opted out of subscribing to locals prior to June 2010, are essentially "grandfathered". They may continue to subscribe to their programming package, minus locals, as long as they don't change their package. The customers who currently subscribe to their package with locals included can no longer opt out.


----------



## Michael1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Glen_D said:


> My understanding is no.
> 
> The customers who didn't have locals in their market at the time they subscribed, or who opted out of subscribing to locals prior to June 2010, are essentially "grandfathered". They may continue to subscribe to their programming package, minus locals, as long as they don't change their package. The customers who currently subscribe to their package with locals included can no longer opt out.


Not good news, but I appreciate the feedback.

Michael


----------

